# Would a jack dempsey be okay in a 20 gallon tank?



## Kirsten Soules (Dec 26, 2010)

For Christmas I got a new 56 gallon tank for my angelfish, 7 glow fish and golden chinese algea eater. Now I want to get a fish to put in my 20 gallon once more and have decided that I wanted some type of cichlid. Currently in my house we have 4 fish tanks, a 60 gallon with cichlids, 56 gallon with fish above, an empty 20 gallon and a 10 gallon with a betta.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

A 20 gallon is definitely too small for a JD. They grow to about 8-10" (depending on their sex) and would need a minimum of a 50 gallon tank. Maybe have a look at some of the dwarf cichlids such as rams or apistogrammas.


----------



## otgarza (Oct 15, 2009)

At the moment I have 4 Jack Dempsey's in a 30 gallon but as soon as I find a pair I'm getting rid of two and moving the pair into a bigger tank. As long they're juveniles I would say its safe to keep them in a 20 but you may have to upgrade befroe you know it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kirsten Soules (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you both very much. I've talked to my father and he said I could move my jack dempsey into his tank once it got to big for mine. But I'll keep in mind of what you both have said while I'm picking out fish


----------

